# New Viv Stack, Pic Heavy



## lee79 (Apr 5, 2009)

It all started off with £55 worth of wood from B&Q -











First thing was to make the 4 corners -












After the corners were made, We screwed in the shelf batons and held it up to the original viv's to get an idea of height and overall size -










After completing the front we copyed it for the rear and offered them both up together -










We screwed in the side shelf batons, which gave us a nice solid structure -










Painted with dark brown paint to give it a oak effect -










Another trip to B&Q to get 18mm plywood for the shelves, rear and left side (the right side will be glass, for a maxium vewing angle of the reps). Also varnished the inside with yacht varnish, sealed the joins with aquarium sealant and fitted lino to the bottom viv to increase protection of the wood -










This is after we fitted the air vents, runners for the bottom viv and got the glass cut by the local glaziers which we glued to one side with the aquarium sealant. This is when we started wiring up the UV lights, spotlights (on dimmer stats) and ceramic heaters (on Pluse stats). - 










Finished viv stack!
Top - newguinea X Jaguar Carpet Python in 60X60X45 Exoterra
2nd Down - Bearded Dragon
3rd Down -1 Malaysian Shield Praying Mantis & 3 Horned frogs (Cranwell, Ornate & Fantasy)
Bottom - Red-Tailed Boa


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

That looks fantastic..........well done!:2thumb::no1:


----------



## lee79 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the runners, vents and handles!


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent job, well done! Looks really good :2thumb:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

that looks proper smart mate...


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like a nice piece of furniture mate


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks really nice and unique!


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

well done looks great :2thumb:


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

That looks ace, done a good job there: victory:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome! :2thumb:

did you build the vivs into it?


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

That looks f****** awesome :gasp:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

wow thats superb !


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

looks great, wish i had the motivation to do something like that.:lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Loving the chunky wood look you've got going on. the glass side is a nice touch!

What did you face the shelf fronts off with, was it extra wood or ply?


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

if only i wasn't crap at DIY..


----------



## lee79 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments! used 2x4 wood to face off the fronts.


----------

